# Molding reproduction



## Kris in Toronto (Jan 23, 2012)

I would like to make some reproductions of the molding I have in my house. I will try to post a picture, but at the moment I wanted to know how you approach coves? The central part of the molding is a shallow cove, approximately 1.25" wide. Are there special bits for that? The house was built in 1890s. 
Thanks!


----------



## zarpman (Oct 30, 2011)

Kris, I was looking at a video from woodworkers journal magazine and they were showing how to make cove molding with a table saw. The were running the wood over the blade at an angle and the depth of the cut determined the size of cove to make.I think the subject was titled making cove molding with a table saw (Woodworker's Journal Magazine) I believe Wood Magazine had an article similar to that but can not remember the issue or month. zarpman Melbourne, Fl.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

zarpman said:


> Kris, I was looking at a video from woodworkers journal magazine and they were showing how to make cove molding with a table saw. The were running the wood over the blade at an angle and the depth of the cut determined the size of cove to make.I think the subject was titled making cove molding with a table saw (Woodworker's Journal Magazine) I believe Wood Magazine had an article similar to that but can not remember the issue or month. zarpman Melbourne, Fl.


The table saw method works great but you may be able to accomplish it with the router table and contour sanding block if the router bit will get you close enough that a little sanding will finish it up. If you use a table saw *use push blocks* and keep the work piece pushed down to the table throughout the cut. You will have to sand out the saw marks and again a contour sanding block works great.

Post some pictures when you get to 10 posts and we can probably give you a more concise answer. Just say hello to some other new members to get to 10.

Hope this helps,
Mike


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Kris, there are many bits designed for moldings and the assortment of profiles varies from one company to another. Depending on how much molding you need to reproduce you can even have a bit custom made to match your profile. Take a small sample of your molding and get all the measurements for the various transitions before you go exploring.


----------



## rweerstra (Feb 9, 2010)

*Tried it.*

I have done it on a table saw and it works great. If done slowly, there is little need for sanding. Just one bit of advise.....sketch the cove on the end of the piece, set two boards at the angle to get the width, then start with a small cut and raise the blade in small increments until you reach the desired depth. Final shaping can be done with sand paper if needed.


----------



## Kris in Toronto (Jan 23, 2012)

Thank you all. I've read about the TS method, but I would prefer to use the router if possible. I will post the pictures once the restrictions on my profile are lifted.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Mill Your Own Wide Crown Moulding - YouTube
Part 1 - MLCS Woodworking Horizontal Router Table - YouTube

Thin Molding - YouTube

===


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Kris,

Here's a router bit that might get you close to what you want.

Molding Router Bits 2

Big bit, keep your hands out of it.
Mike


----------

